# Mr. Roo's coop



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

About 3 1/2 weeks ago he discovered he's a roo and had to be separated.
35" x 25'' coop.
Ace hardware had the Valspar pint samples on sale for $.99 each.You had to get different colors , so i thought i'd do it a camouflage style.
I still have to add a couple vents and another window. .


----------

